# Western Australian Herps



## BrownHash (May 4, 2015)

I've been going through a few of my photos from the last year or two and decided I need to sort them out and post them. 

Here are a few to get started... and I'll upload a few more over the next day or two.

Enjoy...



 














 




 




 



















...and a shot of Coral Bay to finish off




Mike


----------



## Notechis (May 4, 2015)

Nice work mike, Keep at it.


----------



## Stuart (May 5, 2015)

Very nice, cheers for sharing


----------



## Bushman (May 5, 2015)

Good pics of fine herps. You did well to get so close to a Perentie.


----------



## Beans (May 5, 2015)

Stunning photos!

LOVE the thorny devil he's gorgeous!


----------



## BrownHash (May 5, 2015)

Bushman said:


> Good pics of fine herps. You did well to get so close to a Perentie.



It was more that he got close to me. I was sitting down having a break from work and he came wondering up. He was sloughing and figured my equipment would come in handy.

- - - Updated - - -

Here are some more....

(Also, I've left the photos unlabelled for those that want to have a crack at identifying them)




































Mike


----------



## Bushman (May 7, 2015)

It's great when wildlife approaches us willingly. 8) Not many people have the nerve to hold their position when a Perentie approaches them in close quarters. Well done and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2015)

Rally like a couple of those salt lake specialists


----------



## Trewin (May 8, 2015)

goging to wa soon want to find a thorny devil


----------



## BrownHash (May 9, 2015)

...and a few more.

















Mike


----------



## eipper (May 10, 2015)

That fulleri pic is great


----------



## BrownHash (May 10, 2015)

Trewin said:


> goging to wa soon want to find a thorny devil



Yeah, they're pretty widespread. You can get them pretty close to Perth if you're really lucky.



eipper said:


> That fulleri pic is great



I was pretty stoked to get the fulleri and the nguyarna. They're not hard to find, just out of the way.


[h=1][/h]


----------



## pythooboy3 (May 11, 2015)

beauty beauty beauty and BEAUTY !!!!!!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 11, 2015)

Quality pics of some stuff that makes me very jealous. Was just in WA and got my first E. depressa. They are insanely cool skinks.


----------

